# My Bronco



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Well I've decided to repaint my Bronco... it's a white 94..and all I hear is..."HEY OJ!!!!!"... 
I'm thinking... I have a beautiful Heavy BBL 308 that a friend painted in the Viet Nam Tiger Strip pattern, it's way cool...or hot...whatever... I think my Bronco would look great that way... 

Maybe one of you sharp PC types could photo shop it somehow... ???


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> Well I've decided to repaint my Bronco... it's a white 94..and all I hear is..."HEY OJ!!!!!"...
> I'm thinking... I have a beautiful Heavy BBL 308 that a friend painted in the Viet Nam Tiger Strip pattern, it's way cool...or hot...whatever... I think my Bronco would look great that way...
> 
> Maybe one of you sharp PC types could photo shop it somehow... ???


Hows this....


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You can visit Camo-My-Ride and get all kinds of looks for your new Bronco .. :dunno:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> Hows this....


Damn BB...guy could lose that in the right place...!!


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> You can visit Camo-My-Ride and get all kinds of looks for your new Bronco .. :dunno:


I did...thanks NK but damn that's pricey!! plus no Tiger Stripe.. may have to try it myself... my buddy might do it, but not with the paint he uses on rifles!! very $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....

I think it would look cool.. or maybe just flat OD Green...

I am tired of the OJ chit for sure lol


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

HozayBuck said:


> I did...thanks NK but damn that's pricey!! plus no Tiger Stripe.. may have to try it myself... my buddy might do it, but not with the paint he uses on rifles!! very $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$....
> 
> I think it would look cool.. or maybe just flat OD Green...
> 
> I am tired of the OJ chit for sure lol


Its cheaper than having it painted professionally :wave:


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm sure it is...my last 5 rigs have been white and i like white..when it's dirty it looks better then a clean black rig and don't get as hot sitting in the sun... but this damn OJ chit...hahaahh...sux!! 

OD Green would be cool and then I could just keep some flat black and white in the rig and I can rough camo it if needed..might be best..


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

HozayBuck said:


> I'm sure it is...my last 5 rigs have been white and i like white..when it's dirty it looks better then a clean black rig and don't get as hot sitting in the sun... but this damn OJ chit...hahaahh...sux!!
> 
> OD Green would be cool and then I could just keep some flat black and white in the rig and I can rough camo it if needed..might be best..


 I like white also, I just keep a good supply of flat camo paint like, kahki, black, green, you get the point, on hand for a quick color change.


----------



## SpaceGhost (Sep 25, 2010)

bunkerbob said:


> I like white also, I just keep a good supply of flat camo paint like, kahki, black, green, you get the point, on hand for a quick color change.


My truck is black, but I have been thinking about getting me a "paint job in a box" for future, well, just in case. I rattle caned a rusty Suburban camo 6 or 7 years ago, instintly... "Hey that's a tough truck."


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I know it's off topic but 
Space ghost are you heavily medicated for our protection or just for our protection and happen to be heavily medicated ?????:scratch


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I painted my 92 cherokee myself $55.00


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a nice job!.. I've about decided to go with flat OD Green and keep some rattle can paint handy for instant camo... also maybe a kind of Gillie suit for it.. park between a few bushes and toss the net over it, not that I need to hide...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

OldSoldier, you did a fine job on your Cherokee!

Last year I painted our old wood-cutting truck, using 97-cent spray paint from Kmart. Then MMM built a rack by welding angle iron from bed rails we picked up at the dump. He put wooden slats on it to hold in the chunks of firewood, which I still need to paint.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> OldSoldier, you did a fine job on your Cherokee!
> 
> Last year I painted our old wood-cutting truck, using 97-cent spray paint from Kmart. Then MMM built a rack by welding angle iron from bed rails we picked up at the dump. He put wooden slats on it to hold in the chunks of firewood, which I still need to paint.


What truck ??? all I see is some white boards... and something red...


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks guys. My paint job is also a "rattle can" one. Just roughed up the existing paint with sand paper and used the $ 4.50 a can krylon camo paint from lowes. Waited about 3 months to watch for bleed through and gave it a second coat. Used two shades of brown, black, OD green and tan. ATotal time spend about 3 hours.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

on the subject of rattel canning a bronco i submit for your approval. total cost about 40 bucks


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did it go...


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

i like it, i guess i gotta make a run to home depot for some paint.


----------

